# Quattro Sport Looking Grill



## 225COOP (Jun 15, 2007)

Are *you* tired of your dirty weather beaten 3 bar grill :?:

Would *you* like a shiny quattro sport look :?:

Do *you* not want the hassle, expense and chipping involved with a painted grill :?:

Would *you* like your shiny new quattro sport look for "free" :?:

Then simply spend 3 hours on your hands and knees with a bottle of 'T-Cut', some polish and some very sore fingers :!:

Then *VOILA*   
































What do you think guys 'n' gals ? Looks pretty good for a 5 year old grill.

Sorry about pic quality, bloody IPhone :evil:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

How long is that finish likely to last?

Is there not a danger of it going dull after a wash or some heavy rain?


----------



## 225COOP (Jun 15, 2007)

I originally polished out a small scratch and it left a clean shiny finish. That was about a week ago and it still looked the same so I did the rest of the grill to match. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

looks good that

what polish did you use afeter the t-cut?

what did you do? - cut it and then polish?

how long has it lasted?

thanks


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

anyone else tried this?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Great result but I dont think I have the patience for that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have seen it in the plastic so to speak and it does look very good


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yellow - do you know how long the look lasted? did it fade and blemish quickly? fancy doing that but dont really want to be having to re-do it after about a week!!

ta very muchly!


----------



## 225COOP (Jun 15, 2007)

Its been done for about 4 weeks now, used t-cut first, then auto gylm super resin polish.
It has faded slightly but still looks 8)

A good polish should pretty much seal the surface after its been cut.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks coop

think i might give this a go when i get the car back and the weather clears up!


----------

